# SA Timeshares



## dundey (Apr 24, 2015)

I used to own 5 I think!  Sold or gave them all back when the system went to TPU's which drastically reduced trading power.

Now with the Rand so low against the dollar, I'm thinking it could be time to jump back in for one.

BUT, it seems the availability has dried up, at least on ebay and here at TUG.

I guess we all got rid of them and now they're gone!

I'll go look at a few of the SA brokers to see what I can find.  Amazing what a difference 10 years can make!!


----------



## gvic (Apr 24, 2015)

I still "love" and "trade" my Dikhololos..... Thank You DIK.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 24, 2015)

I have also got rid of all my SA timeshares in the past 5 years. However, the other day when I was reviewing my RCI account,  I realized that it's going to expire in 5 years! Not sure I will be totally rid of timeshares that exchange through RCI by then. If not, I wonder if it's still possible to extend my RCI membership for a few more years in conjunction with buying a cheap SA week...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2015)

LisaH said:


> I have also got rid of all my SA timeshares in the past 5 years. However, the other day when I was reviewing my RCI account,  I realized that it's going to expire in 5 years! Not sure I will be totally rid of timeshares that exchange through RCI by then. If not, I wonder if it's still possible to extend my RCI membership for a few more years in conjunction with buying a cheap SA week...



RCI will never know that you don't have a timeshare to deposit with them, unless you tell them.  As long as you keep your membership fees paid, you can keep the Acct. for rentals, as long as you want to.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 25, 2015)

I still have 2 of my original 3 from '02-'03.  The two I have now are with a well-managed resort that has been making improvements.  Although we don't get the great 1-for-1 exchanges we used to, my combined TPUs & m//f ratio are comparable to many good t/s in the US, especially with the exchange rate the past 9 mos. or so.

What's better still, I got incremental free annual RCI memberships when I bought, which added up to free until 2024.  That alone is worth at least $2200 in today's terms. I don't expect I'll ever pay an RCI membership fee.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 25, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> RCI will never know that you don't have a timeshare to deposit with them, unless you tell them.  As long as you keep your membership fees paid, you can keep the Acct. for rentals, as long as you want to.



Hi Denise, I guess I wasn't clear. Like MuranoJo, when I bought the SA timeshares, some came with free RCI membership, others with option to extend RCI membership at significantly lower price than US RCI. That's how my RCI membership was extended all the way to 2020. Not sure if such deals are still offered...


----------

